# 2 Netzwerkkarten parallel in einem PC nutzen | Netzwerkdose - Anschlussproblem



## K3n$! (10. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 

ich hab zwei Probleme, die gelöst werden wollen 

Und zwar möchte ich, wie der Titel schon sagt, zwei Netzwerkkarten parallel betreiben. 
Die eine soll sozusagen primär agieren und eigentlich alles übernehmen und die zweite 
soll lediglich bei einem bestimmten IP Range tätig werden. 

Es ist so, dass ich hier (Wohnheim) eine Netzwerkdose mit zwei Anschlüssen habe.
Der eine ist für das Wohnheimnetz und darüber gibt es sozusagen "Uni-Internet",
also richtiges Internet mit Zugriff auf das Wohnheim-interne Netzwerk.

Dazu habe ich nun ab Freitag einen DSL Anschluss, der an dem anderen Anschluss
ankommt. Ich möchte nun, dass eigentlich alles über diesen zweiten Anschluss 
gesendet wird und nur das Wohnheimnetz für einen bestimmten IP Range genutzt wird. 

Kann man sowas unter Windows 7 einstellen ? Ich denke schon, nur weiß ich nicht wie. 
Wäre also schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.


==================================================================

Und dann habe ich gleich noch ein zweites "Problem". Da ich ja nun DSL über die besagte 
Dose bekomme und ein DSL Modem/Router dahinterschalten will/muss, weiß ich nicht genau, 
welches Kabel ich dafür brauche. Die Netzwekdose mit RJ45-Anschluss ist praktisch mein
Telefonanschluss. Hier fehlt mir allerdings der passende Anschluss. 

Ich bräuchte, glaube ich, ein Kabel, dass nur die zwei mittleren Adernpaare nutzt.
Sehe ich das richtig ? Wenn ja, wie heißt so ein Kabel und wo bekomm ich das her ?



Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Timsu (10. Dezember 2012)

Vestehe ich das richtig, dein Uni-Anschluss ist ohne Router/Modem nutzbar?

Du müsstest natürlich an deinen DSL Anschluss ein Router mit Modem anschließen, sowie in deinen PC eine zweite Netzwerkkarte (Intel) einbauen.
Dann stellst du in Windows eine Netzwerkkarte als Standard ein, über diese läuft dann der gesamte Traffic, abgesehen von dem, der explizit an eine IP-Range der zweiten Karte geht.
Also könntest du über dein DSL surfen und trotzdem noch problemlos auf das interne Uni-Netz zugreifen.

Deine zweite Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz:
Du willst, dass dein DSL Anschluss an eine falsch belegte RJ 45 Dose geht, an der mit einem Adapterkabel das Modem angeschlossen wird?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab zwei Probleme, die gelöst werden wollen
> 
> ...


Du willst quasi über eine netzwerkkarte inet und über die andere das lokale netzwerk?
Dürfen andere aus dem lokalen netzwerk deine leitung mitbenutzen?


> Ich bräuchte, glaube ich, ein Kabel, dass nur die zwei mittleren Adernpaare nutzt.
> Sehe ich das richtig ? Wenn ja, wie heißt so ein Kabel und wo bekomm ich das her ?


 Kommt das dsl-signal direkt aus der dose? (also praktisch wie bei einer tae-dose)
Was für ein kabel du nimmst ist egal. Wenn dein router eine rj45-buchse als dsl-eingang hat (z.b. fritzbox), kannst du ein normales lan-kabel nehmen (patch, nicht crossover!). Ansonsten geht auch ein normales rj11 telefon-kabel.
Edit:


Timsu schrieb:


> Du willst, dass dein DSL Anschluss an eine falsch  belegte RJ 45 Dose geht, an der mit einem Adapterkabel das Modem  angeschlossen wird?


 Wieso falsch belegt? Ich denke die wird dann wie eine rj11-buchse belegt sein, also nur die mittleren 2 adern.


----------



## Timsu (10. Dezember 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso falsch belegt? Ich denke die wird dann wie eine rj11-buchse belegt sein, also nur die mittleren 2 adern.


 Da habe ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden, ich dachte, er will das DSL-Signal aus der TAE-Dose auf die RJ45 Dose in seinem Zimmer auflegen, an die er das Modem anschließt


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Da habe ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden, ich dachte, er will das DSL-Signal aus der TAE-Dose auf die RJ45 Dose in seinem Zimmer auflegen, an die er das Modem anschließt


 Halt...halt...halt...Falscher dampfer... (deinerseits)
K3n$! hat in seinem zimmer eine doppelte rj45-dose. Ein anschluß ist das heim-interne netzwerk und die andere der dsl-anschluß. Da wird vermutlich keine tae-dose sein, sondern das dsl-signal kommt über die mittleren 2 kontakte der 2. rj45-buchse. (daran kommt dann das modem)


----------



## K3n$! (10. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Vestehe ich das richtig, dein Uni-Anschluss ist ohne Router/Modem nutzbar?
> 
> Du müsstest natürlich an deinen DSL Anschluss ein Router mit Modem anschließen, sowie in deinen PC eine zweite Netzwerkkarte (Intel) einbauen.
> Dann stellst du in Windows eine Netzwerkkarte als Standard ein, über diese läuft dann der gesamte Traffic, abgesehen von dem, der explizit an eine IP-Range der zweiten Karte geht.
> Also könntest du über dein DSL surfen und trotzdem noch problemlos auf das interne Uni-Netz zugreifen.


 

Ja, der Anschluss ist direkt ohne Modem/Router nutzbar, läuft über die MAC-Adresse. 
Den Rest wusste ich auch schon  Mir geht es ja gerade darum, wie man das unter Windows einstellt, 
dass genau der IP Range auf die andere Karte gelegt wird 




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du willst quasi über eine netzwerkkarte inet und über die andere das lokale netzwerk?
> Dürfen andere aus dem lokalen netzwerk deine leitung mitbenutzen?



Genau so in etwa. Je nachdem wie hoch die Latenz vom DSL Anschluss ist, würde ich vielleicht auch über die Leitung spielen wollen.
Die Internetleitung bleibt aber meine und soll nicht von anderen genutzt werden können.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Kommt das dsl-signal direkt aus der dose? (also praktisch wie bei einer tae-dose)
> Was für ein kabel du nimmst ist egal. Wenn dein router eine rj45-buchse als dsl-eingang hat (z.b. fritzbox), kannst du ein normales lan-kabel nehmen (patch, nicht crossover!). Ansonsten geht auch ein normales rj11 telefon-kabel.
> Edit:


 

Wie die Dose belegt ist, weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Ich glaube, die schleift das Telefonsignal aus dem Keller einfach bis hier oben durch. 
Ich dachte da dann eben an die TAE-Dose. Am Freitag (da kommt der Telekomtechniker) weiß ich dann genaueres.
Als Box kommt eine 7312 zum Einsatz -> Hab den billigen 1und1 Anschluss genommen 
Dazu habe ich ein stinknormales Kabel (TAE-F Stecker auf RJ11 oder RJ45, weiß ich nicht genau) bekommen, 
sodass ich jetzt eben das Problem mit dem Anschluss habe.


----------



## Timsu (10. Dezember 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ja, der Anschluss ist direkt ohne Modem/Router nutzbar, läuft über die MAC-Adresse.
> Den Rest wusste ich auch schon  Mir geht es ja gerade darum, wie man das unter Windows einstellt,
> dass genau der IP Range auf die andere Karte gelegt wird


 Wie meinst du das jetzt?
Die Karte kann natürlich nur auf das Netz zugreifen, an dass sie auch angeschlossen ist.
Du kannst natürlich auch noch einen (virtualisierten) Softwarerouter dazwischen hängen und noch ein paar Firewallregeln erstellen und den Traffic je nach Port/Dienst aufteilen oder ein Failsafe-Betrieb aufbauen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Dezember 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ja, der Anschluss ist direkt ohne Modem/Router nutzbar, läuft über die MAC-Adresse.
> Den Rest wusste ich auch schon  Mir geht es ja gerade darum, wie man das unter Windows einstellt,
> dass genau der IP Range auf die andere Karte gelegt wird


Ich denke, das hier könnte dir weiter helfen.
Alternativ gäbe es noch die holzhammer-methode indem du die ip für das heim-netzwerk manuell festlegst (idealer weise auf die ip- die dir sowieso automatisch zugewiesen wird) und dort dann einfach das standardgateway und den dns-server weg lässt.
Zur verkabelung:
-netzwerkkarte 1 mit der buchse für das heimentzwerk verbinden
-netzwerkkarte 2 mit dem router für deinen dsl-anschluß verbinden



> Wie die Dose belegt ist, weiß ich selbst nicht genau. Ich glaube, die schleift das Telefonsignal aus dem Keller einfach bis hier oben durch.
> Ich dachte da dann eben an die TAE-Dose. Am Freitag (da kommt der Telekomtechniker) weiß ich dann genaueres.


Oje...die telekom... Les dich nur noch ein wenig in das thema ein damit du ihm erklären kannst, wie er was klemmen muß. 


> Dazu habe ich ein stinknormales Kabel (TAE-F Stecker auf RJ11 oder RJ45, weiß ich nicht genau) bekommen,
> sodass ich jetzt eben das Problem mit dem Anschluss habe.


 Schaue erstmal, wie der techniker das ganze löst. Sollte er es auf die rj45-dose klemmen, prüft er es hoffenlich auch nach, ob er die richtigen adern erwischt hat. (es müssen die für die 2 mittleren kontakte sein!)
Wenn er es so macht, dann reicht, wie bereits geschrieben, ein normales patch-kabel.


----------



## xSunshin3x (10. Dezember 2012)

Du öffnest die *Adaptereinstellungen* (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk & Internet/Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter/Adaptereinstellungen ändern)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort wählst du mit *Rechtsklick* die entsprechende Netzwerkkarte (hier z.B. LAN-Verbindung 1), gehst auf *Eigenschaften*

Nun im "*TCP/IPv4 Protocol*" nochmals die *Eigenschaften* aufrufen, dann den Button "*Erweitert*" ansteuern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun kannst du feste IPs (statische IPs für deinen Rechner) und feste Gateways zuweisen.


Edit// Als Beispiel: Ihr in der Uni habt das gemeinsame IP-Netz 192.168.*48*.xx.
192.168.48.1 ist z.B. Router, 192.168.48.21 der Netzwerkdrucker 1, die .22 Netzwerkdrucker 2 und so weiter.
Jetzt stellste halt über die erweiterten Adaptereinstellungen ein, dass du mit LAN-Verbindung 1 nur im *48*er-Netz drin bist.

Dann gehst du auf Lan-Verbindung 2 (deine zweite Netzwerkkarte) und trägst dort die Daten deines DSL-Anschlusses/Netzwerks ein, z.B. wäre das 192.168.*2*.xx-Netz die IP-Range der Telekom; habt ihr eine Fritzbox, dann habt seid ihr evtl. im 192.168.*178*.xx-Netz usw.. 
Und da kannst du das vergeben.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das jetzt?
> Die Karte kann natürlich nur auf das Netz zugreifen, an dass sie auch angeschlossen ist.
> Du kannst natürlich auch noch einen (virtualisierten) Softwarerouter dazwischen hängen und noch ein paar Firewallregeln erstellen und den Traffic je nach Port/Dienst aufteilen oder ein Failsafe-Betrieb aufbauen.




Naja, das Problem was ich habe, ist, wie man das nun genau in Windows umsetzt,
sprich: Wie stelle ich das in den Netzwerkeinstellungen ein, dass der NIC A nimmt, wenn ..
und dass er NIC B nimmt, wenn ..

Ich hätte da eben auch an so etwas wie bei bei xSunshin3x gedacht.





xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Du öffnest die *Adaptereinstellungen* (zu finden unter Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk & Internet/Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter/Adaptereinstellungen ändern)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke, so etwas, denke ich, ist das was ich suche. 
Ich habe das zwar noch nicht ganz so verstanden (), aber das werde ich am Freitag/Wochenende mal ausgiebig testen


----------



## joasas (11. Dezember 2012)

Willst du bei dem zweiten Anschluss nur auf ein Wohnheimnetz zugreifen oder musst du da auch schon über ein Gateway?   Die wirklich simpelste Lösung zur eleganten Umgehung des Routing Problems dürfte eine winzige VM sein, 64MB Ram dürften der reichen, 2 Lan Adapter erstellen, einen setzt du in das Netzwerk des Wohnheims und einen in dein eigenes, unter der VM lässt du einen kleinen Socks Proxy laufen und tada, den trägst du in einem 2. Browser ein und schon hast du vollen Zugriff auf alle Webseiten aus dem internen Netz. Netzwerkfreigaben werden dann etwas komplizierter. Das wäre eine simple Lösung, ist zwar nicht elegant, aber wäre ein schneller Workaround. Unter Linux ist es relativ einfach 2 Netze zu nutzen, unter Windows gibt es da leichtsam Probleme.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2012)

@joasas: Mir scheint deine Variante nicht ganz so simpel zu sein. Eine VM zu nutzen, ist für mich zu umständlich.
Sollten die andere Lösung nicht funktionieren, aktiviere oder deaktiviere ich einfach den Adapter und fertig.


----------



## joasas (11. Dezember 2012)

Umständlich? Debian ist in unter 5 Minuten aufgesetzt, 2x IP Adressen setzen, Proxy installieren, schnell konfigurieren und den VM Start als Service eintragen. Alternativ geht das vieleicht über einen OpenWRT Router sofern dieser Multi WAN fähig ist oder einfach über etwas ala den Pogoplug wie man ihn gerade für 15€ bekommt. Solltest du Schwierigkeiten haben kannst du einfach einen der Leute von der IT aus dem Wohnheim fragen, die helfen dir sicherlich weiter.   Du hast uns aber immer noch nichts über den Aufbau des Netzwerkes gesagt, nur dass die Authentifizierung über MAC Adressen läuft (da würde ich als Admin lieber auf 802.1X setzen, da ist die Manipulation nicht ganz so einfach), nicht welches Netz usw. du hast. Wobei eine Lösung über eine Routing Tabelle besser ist, unter Windows kann ich dir aber nicht sagen ob man es da in den Heimanwender Systemen nutzen kann (hab im Netzwerk an solchen Punkten nur Linux Kisten, daher tangiert mich die Windows Unterstützung von sowas nicht sonderlich).


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich klinke mich da mal ein. Das Ganze ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Schau dir mal den cmd-Befehl ROUTE an. mit "ROUTE PRINT" siehst du alle routen. IPv6 lasse ich mal außen vor:

```
IPv4-Routentabelle
===========================================================================
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway    Schnittstelle Metrik
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1    192.168.1.128     20
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0   Auf Verbindung         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255   Auf Verbindung         127.0.0.1    306
===========================================================================
```
(Tabelle gekürzt)

0.0.0.0 // 0.0.0.0 ist der Standardgateway, wird also immer genommen, wenn es sonst nichts gibt und die Metrik höher ist. (abgearbeitet wirds die Metrik von niedrig nach hoch)
Jetzt würde ich einfach die ganze Private Range, wo das uni-netz drinnen ist (DSL-woanders hinlegen) über den Gateway von der uni schicken. (Windows sucht sich dann automatisch die netzwerkkarte wo der Gateway in der range ist.)

(netzklassen siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipv4#Netzklassen)
Beispiel:
Deine UNI-Adresse lautet 10.0.0.45/24 (entspricht der der Subnet-Range 10.0.0.0 bis 10.0.0.255, subnetmask also 255.255.255.0), gateway ist 10.0.0.1, routen wir also das gesamte /8er Netz (das entspricht 10.0.0.0 bis 10.255.255.255) weil das die komplette Range ist, wie in Wikipedia zu lesen.
cmd-eingabe also wie folgt: ROUTE ADD 10.0.0.0 MASK 255.0.0.0 10.0.0.1 METRIC 3 -p
(wird die UNI-Adresse via DHCP vergeben ("Automatisch") so musst du noch den Standargateway der uni-Verbindung löschen, da sonst 2 Standardgateways vorhanden sind (was nicht sein sollte, windows verwendet dann mal den einen, mal den anderen), in unserem Beispiel:
ROUTE DELETE 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 10.0.0.1 (da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der befehl so geht)

Hoffe ich hab mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt, ich weiß ja nicht, wie dein IP-Wissen so ist. Kannst mich auch gerne anskypen.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> Umständlich? Debian ist in unter 5 Minuten aufgesetzt, 2x IP Adressen setzen, Proxy installieren, schnell konfigurieren und den VM Start als Service eintragen. Alternativ geht das vieleicht über einen OpenWRT Router sofern dieser Multi WAN fähig ist oder einfach über etwas ala den Pogoplug wie man ihn gerade für 15€ bekommt. Solltest du Schwierigkeiten haben kannst du einfach einen der Leute von der IT aus dem Wohnheim fragen, die helfen dir sicherlich weiter.   Du hast uns aber immer noch nichts über den Aufbau des Netzwerkes gesagt, nur dass die Authentifizierung über MAC Adressen läuft (da würde ich als Admin lieber auf 802.1X setzen, da ist die Manipulation nicht ganz so einfach), nicht welches Netz usw. du hast. Wobei eine Lösung über eine Routing Tabelle besser ist, unter Windows kann ich dir aber nicht sagen ob man es da in den Heimanwender Systemen nutzen kann (hab im Netzwerk an solchen Punkten nur Linux Kisten, daher tangiert mich die Windows Unterstützung von sowas nicht sonderlich).




Ich finde das mit dem Aufsetzen schon umständlich. Außerdem muss dann wieder zusätzlich ein Programm her und
das will konfiguriert werden und das läuft dann auch wieder parallel. Ich würde das gern so schlank wie möglich halten.

Das mit der Routing Tabelle würde ich also bevorzugen.

Die Wohnheime haben hier jeweils eine eigenes Subnetz.

-> 141.30.216.***
-> 141.30.218.***
-> 141.30.220.***
-> 141.30.222.***
usw. 




Chron-O-John schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich da mal ein. Das Ganze ist eigentlich relativ einfach. Schau dir mal den cmd-Befehl ROUTE an. mit "ROUTE PRINT" siehst du alle routen. IPv6 lasse ich mal außen vor:
> 
> ```
> IPv4-Routentabelle
> ...




Das sieht schon nach dem aus, was ich gern hätte.
Allerdings steig ich da noch nicht 100%ig durch 

Wenn wir das jetzt mal so machen, dass die Daten an die 141.30.***.**** IP über die Netzwerkkarte A geschickt werden sollen: 
Wie stell ich das dann genau ein ? Ich weiß ja auch nicht genau, wie die IP Ranges gesetzt sind. Da das gleichzeitig öffentliche und private IPs
sind, soweit ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Timsu (11. Dezember 2012)

Es ist doch nicht so schwer:
Du stellst die Netzwerkkarte für DSL als Standardgerät ein und lässt bei der für dass Uninetz das Gateway weg.
Schon klappt alles.


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre super, wenn das so einfach wäre. 
Spätestens Freitag müsste ich das testen können, sofern das Kabel und der Anschluss an die Dose nicht noch Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Dezember 2012)

also mit der Ip-Adresse ist die TU Dresden, richtig?
laut
Studentenwohnheime Fritz-Löffler-Strasse - Internet: Wie melde ich mich an? Ich habe ein Problem!
sind das die Ranges:
141.30.0.0/16 141.56.0.0/16 141.76.0.0/16
wären dann also folgende routen-einträge:
ROUTE ADD 141.30.0.0 MASK 255.255.0.0 [Dein Gateway] METRIC 3 -p
ROUTE ADD 141.56.0.0 MASK 255.255.0.0 [Dein Gateway] METRIC 3 -p
ROUTE ADD 141.76.0.0 MASK 255.255.0.0 [Dein Gateway] METRIC 3 -p

Standardgateway ist der vom DSL:
ROUTE ADD 0.0.0.0 MASK 0.0.0.0 [DSL Gateway] METRIC 10 -p (10, einfach damit es höher ist als 3)


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2012)

Okay und was stelle ich bei "Dein Gateway" ein ?

Bei DSL Gateway die IP von der Fritzbox, wahrscheinlich 192.168.178.1.


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Dezember 2012)

Genau, DLS-Gateway die IP von der Fritzbox, dei Gateway, derjenige welchen du beim UNI-Anschluss momentan hast.


----------

